# Coughing pup after eating wood



## yorkiegal (May 30, 2010)

My 4 month old boxer pup, Baxter, got hold of a wooden photo frame last night and chewed it. Since then he's had an intermittent dry hacking cough. He's brought up phleghm a couple of times and also had a runny nose today. He wouldn't eat anything or drink water and refused to settle. However, this evening I made him some scrambled egg with puppy milk and he wolfed that down. He also played energetically with some other dogs on the field and has also eaten some bits of chicken breast, although he did still refuse his normal food. He's asleep right now but wakes up and coughs every 20mins or so.

His breathing is normal and he's not whimpering at all. It's just the cough. I'm thinking that if it isn't gone by monday I'll take him to the vet, but don't want to go to the weekend emergency surgery unless it's absolutely neccessary. I'm just worried that if it is a wood splinter, it could be doing damage that I can't see. Am I a neurotic new dog owner who is worrying unneccesarily or should I be phoning the vet and getting him in straight away? My vets have a tendency to go OTT when it comes to tests etc in my opinion based on experiences with my cat, and I don't want to put baxter through tests if he's just got a sore throat and will be fine in a couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

If he was my pup he would have been to the vet already. He also wouldn't have been mixing with other dogs incase it was the start of Kennel cough


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd be at the vets for a lok down his throat, and as Rona says be mindful of mixing with other dogs incase he has gont KC

Good luck hope hes feeling better soon


----------



## yorkiegal (May 30, 2010)

thanks. he's eaten normally today and has been out for a walk again. I kept him away from other dogs as suggested. He has been vaccinated against kennel cough so it didn't even occur to me. The only time he has coughed today has been when he's barked and also when he first woke up. I'll take him to the vets tomorrow. He's full of beans today though so at least I know he's not in any discomfort.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

yorkiegal said:


> thanks. he's eaten normally today and has been out for a walk again. I kept him away from other dogs as suggested. He has been vaccinated against kennel cough so it didn't even occur to me. The only time he has coughed today has been when he's barked and also when he first woke up. I'll take him to the vets tomorrow. He's full of beans today though so at least I know he's not in any discomfort.


The thing is Kennel cough is like the common cold, there are loads of different strains, so the chance of him getting the strain he has been vaccinated against is unlikely. Be careful not to take your dog in, in case it is kennel cough, as you don't want to spread it. Ring your vet first xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

rona said:


> If he was my pup he would have been to the vet already. He also wouldn't have been mixing with other dogs incase it was the start of Kennel cough


Same here! Even if it's a splinter it could cause a lot of damage if left for many hours! Hope he is ok. X

Matrix had kennel cough the other week and he is vaccinated it just means they don't get it as bad, bit like the human flu vaccine it doesn't stop every strain it just stops you having it as badly as you might have done. X


----------

